
“Linusgate” over 250 Messages About CoC Complaints Against Linus Torvalds - kiyanwang
https://linuxreviews.org/%22Linusgate%22_Leaked:_Over_250_Messages_About_Code_of_Conduct_Complaints_Against_Linus_Torvalds
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Expression of political views isn't the problem. Imagine you're in a workplace
setting. Would you want Linus as a colleague; would you hire him? Forget hard
technical skills for a moment: if you're going to spend 40+ hours a week
around colleagues, you need to ensure they are reasonable, kind people for
your own mental health, and for the health of your organization.

~~~
salawat
You aren't around him for 40 hours a week. You're dealing with him only as
long as it takes to get changes into the kernel, a software deliverable with
an incredible vulnerability to malicious injection of low-quality crippling
code without _active_ measures being taken to ensure code quality and
architectural conformance.

That he was blunt, unequivocal and direct is not a failing on his part, but on
the listener's for getting so in a twist they couldn't get the requested fixes
in.

------
hnarn
The top of the page says:

> Original story by techrights.org. Published 2020-09-03.

And it links to:

[http://techrights.org/2020/09/03/linus-debconf-
linusgate/](http://techrights.org/2020/09/03/linus-debconf-linusgate/)

Why not post that?

------
MilnerRoute
"Note: The complaints and the event itself happened in 2014."

